# crested gecko morphs (pic heavy)



## pendelm (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I know these pop up all the time, but thought I'd get some other opinions on the morphs of some new cresties

No 1:

























No 2:

















No3:

















No 4:

















No 5:

















Thanks!


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm...this is just my opinion  other people may think differently 
No 1. Flame - first pic almost looks Halloween - also looks like it has the furry trait
No 2. Olive - can't quite see if its bi-colour or not?
No 3. Partial Pin/Harlequin?
No 4. Tiger - has some lovely crests 
No 5. Hmmm...Red bi-colour? Possible Flame? Not sure on that one


----------

